# La Palma!



## byronic (15. September 2009)

Ich plane eventuell im Winter dort ein schönen Bik Urlaub zu machen. Jetzt ist die Frage, Bike mitnehmen oder dort ausleihen. Was ist günstiger??? Hat jmd schon Erfahrung mit Bike per Flug mitnehmen, und mit welchen Kosten habe ich da ungefähr zu rechnen.


----------



## wogru (15. September 2009)

byronic schrieb:


> Ich plane eventuell im Winter dort ein schönen Bik Urlaub zu machen. Jetzt ist die Frage, Bike mitnehmen oder dort ausleihen. Was ist günstiger??? Hat jmd schon Erfahrung mit Bike per Flug mitnehmen, und mit welchen Kosten habe ich da ungefähr zu rechnen.



Kommt auf die Fluglinie an !! AirBerlin nimmt 25,- uro pro Strecke, also 50,- insgesamt. Bikes kannst du auf der Insel leihen, Preise sind in etwas gleich, siehe dazu:
Bike`n`Fun -> Bergamont-Bikes
Bike-Station -> Scott-Bikes
atlantic-cycling (habe die Mietpreise nicht gefunden) -> Liteville
3 - 5 Tage kostet ein Fully 22,- /Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simplesaiman (15. September 2009)

nicht zu empfehlen ist swiss air. die wollen 70 euro pro strecke. 
habe gestern meine flüge gebucht. hin mit tui (nach teneriffa) und zurück (von la palma) mit condor. habe bei beiden airlines jeweils 25 euro gezahlt. lässt sich also verschmerzen... ist halt schon was anderes das eigene bike im urlaub dabei zu haben.


----------



## byronic (15. September 2009)

Ju, denke auch dass ich meines mitnehmen werden. Ist ja praktisch wie das selbst eingesessene Kissen .


----------



## scottiee (15. September 2009)

naja, ist denke ich geschmackssache.  ich reise lieber stressfrei und man hat zudem die gelegenheit ein neues bike auszuprobieren. du hast kein stress mit dem transfer zum/vom flughafen, musst nicht zittern, ob dein bike auch heile ankommt und wenn du ausschliesslich geführte touren fährst, gibst du dein bike nach der tour ab und kriegst es 1a am nächsten tag für die tour wieder. nachteil ist, dass man für die zeit, wenn man keine touren fährt auch kein rad hat, ausser der vermieter ist kulant.

greetz scottiee


----------



## wogru (15. September 2009)

Nachdem ich einen Radkoffer auf dem Rückflug von Gran Canaria nach D´dorf dieses Jahr beim Beladen des Fliegers vom Band fallen sehen habe werde ich bei meinem nächsten Urlaub ein Bike mieten. Ca. 120,-  Miete - 50,-  Transportkosten = 70,-  Mietepreis, dafür mache ich mir keinen Stress beim Transport. Da ist mir das Risiko zu hoch das etwas an das Bike kommt und eine Reisegepäckversicherung nimmt auch ordentlich Zuschlag wenn man das Bike mitversichern will. In der Regel ist die normale Versicherungssumme geringer als der Wert des Bikes. 
Mit den 25,- Euro Zuschlag für den Transport im Flieger ist es ja nicht getan, wie kommst du mit deinem Bike zum Hotel ? Der Busfahrer lässt sich das ggf. auch noch mal bezahlen. Ich kann nur raten wenn du pauschal gebucht hast den Transport zum Hotel abzuklären wer ihn übernimmt/bezahlt.
Wie willst du dein Bike transportieren, hast du einen Koffer oder umwickelst du es mit Noppenfolie ?


----------



## MacB (15. September 2009)

Hi!

Ich plädiere (wenn Du mehr als 1x fährst) für Mitnahme des eigenen Hobels. Habe schon das ein oder andere an Leihbikes durch und selbst wenn das Argument des "Testens" irgendwie spannend ist, überwiegen leider meist die Nachteile (ungepflegt; Sattel fühlt sich anders an; falsche Geo; Reifen vermitteln Unsicherheit ...). Vor allem, wenn man zuhause "das" Rad überhaupt hat - wieso sollte man sich dann im Urlaub (= "schönste Zeit des Jahres" [und auf La Palma sowieso]) auf irgendwelche Kompromisse einlassen.
Noch dazu finde ich es auch nett, wenn man im Karton/Koffer zusätzlich zum Bike auch noch Helm/Hose etc. verstauen kann, die Du im normalen Gepäck nur mit engsten Gewichtseinschränkungen unterkriegst.

Ansonsten: La Palma ist das beste Ziel, was Du Dir aussuchen konntest! Geile Insel (nicht so touri wie GC oder Teneriffa) und vor allem Trails ohne Ende. Wir haben neben eigenen Touren auch mal nen Guide gehabt (Daniel, mittlerweile Eigentümer bei Atlantic-cycling) - den kann ich ich Dir komplett weiterempfehlen.

wenn Du noch Fragen hast: nur zu

CU
Mac *schmacht*


----------



## byronic (16. September 2009)

Ich werde wahrscheinlich einen Pauchaluralub plannen. Also alles inkl. Bike/Touren/Unterkunft, damit ich mir selbst keine Kopf mehr machen muss.

Jetzt habe ich 3 Veranstalter zur Auswahl:
- Bike-Station
- Atlantic-cycling
- Bike Fun

Hat jmd eventuelle schon alle drei ausprobiert und kann mir einen bestens empfehlen, oder irgwelche negativen Erfahrungen mitteilen?

Da ich selbst erst seit ungefähr 3 Monaten nen MTB habe, muss ich noch an meiner Kondition arbeiten, daher sollten die Touren wenns geht, mehr Bergab als Bergauf gehen, bzw nicht so sehr anstrengend sein, also mehr ein Wohlfühlprogramm enthalten. Auch technisch sollten sie maximal bis S3 gehen.


----------



## mw.dd (16. September 2009)

Bist Du schonmal S3 gefahren???


----------



## byronic (16. September 2009)

Wenn es um Abstufige Trails geht, JA. Ansonste sind ja Guides bei, die ja auch Hilfestellung anbieten, oder? Und falls ich mich bis jetzt mit meiner Bewerung geiirt hab, gibt es immer ein ERSTESMAL :>,


----------



## Monsterwade (17. September 2009)

byronic schrieb:


> Da ich selbst erst seit ungefähr 3 Monaten nen MTB habe, ... Auch technisch sollten sie maximal bis S3 gehen.


Erst 3 Monate nen MTB und schon S3. Hut ab  Da fühle ich mich
selbst nach 10 Jahren noch nicht wirklich wohl, aber es soll ja Naturtalente
geben.

Die www.bike-station.de macht eher was für Anfänger und Plauschfahrer.
Touren sind alle recht einfach gehalten (S1). Dafür mit vielen schönen
Ausblicken und netter Einkehr. Urlaub halt. Da passt auch ihr Stützpunkt
in Puerto Naos dazu, der einen der besten Strände auf La Palma hat. Die
Scott-Bikes sind bestens gepflegt.

www.bikenfun.de hat zumeist zwei Gruppen. Eine Plausch und eine Hardcore (S2+) und startet mit dem Shuttle ab Los Llanos, dass ca.
20 Minuten vom Strand entfernt ist. Für die Hardcore-Touren sind
Protektoren sehr zu empfehlen.

Mehr Info auf meiner WebSite:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scottiee (17. September 2009)

ich wäre auch vorsichtig mit der kategorisierung der singletrail skala. es schaut auf den meisten bildern recht einfach aus aber in der realität....ich fahr auch seit ca. 10 jahren und bei s2 ist bei mir def schluss. kannst dir nämlich den ganzen urlaub versauen, da la palma imho recht wenige flowige s0/1 trails bietet. entweder piste oder s2 und härter ist eher was la palma bietet.

zu den stationen:

ich war bisher nur bei biken fun. top laden und du bist in los llanos mitten im spanischen leben ohne viel touris. gut, n paar gibts schon ;-) haben gut gewartete bergamont bikes.

greetz scottiee


----------



## byronic (17. September 2009)

Ju, da haste schon Recht. Könnt nähmlich sein, dass ich eventuell meine Skala zu hoch eingeschätz habe. Denke mal auch dass S2 so Ende ist. Suche halt schöne Touren mit einem leichten Technischen Flair.


----------



## on any sunday (17. September 2009)

Hier gibts ein paar Eindrücke, was dich auf La Palma so erwartet. La Palma Videos


----------



## RockyMountain1 (17. September 2009)

wogru schrieb:


> Nachdem ich einen Radkoffer auf dem Rückflug von Gran Canaria nach D´dorf dieses Jahr beim Beladen des Fliegers vom Band fallen sehen habe werde ich bei meinem nächsten Urlaub ein Bike mieten. Ca. 120,-  Miete - 50,-  Transportkosten = 70,-  Mietepreis, dafür mache ich mir keinen Stress beim Transport. Da ist mir das Risiko zu hoch das etwas an das Bike kommt und eine Reisegepäckversicherung nimmt auch ordentlich Zuschlag wenn man das Bike mitversichern will. In der Regel ist die normale Versicherungssumme geringer als der Wert des Bikes.
> Mit den 25,- Euro Zuschlag für den Transport im Flieger ist es ja nicht getan, wie kommst du mit deinem Bike zum Hotel ? Der Busfahrer lässt sich das ggf. auch noch mal bezahlen. Ich kann nur raten wenn du pauschal gebucht hast den Transport zum Hotel abzuklären wer ihn übernimmt/bezahlt.
> Wie willst du dein Bike transportieren, hast du einen Koffer oder umwickelst du es mit Noppenfolie ?


 

Guten Abend byronic,

ich gebe wogru recht. Bin bisher einmal mit dem eigenen Bike nach GranCanaria geflogen und habe mir je einmal ein Bike auf GranCanaria und Teneriffa ausgeliehen.

Mit dem eigenen Bike ist das Fahren natürlich super. Du baust es vor dem Flug halb auseinander (Vorbau mit Lenker, Pedale, Laufräder), steckst es in einen Koffer bzw. Reisetasche. Kommst mit dem Pauschal-Shuttle vom Flughafen nicht weg oder zumindest nur gegen Bestechung des Busfahrers. Packst es im Hotel aus dem Koffer, stellst fest, dass das Kettenblatt verbogen ist (war bei mir so!) und baust es wieder zusammen. Werkzeugkoffer nicht vergessen!!!
Das selbe Procedere wieder zurück.

Mit den Leihrädern hatte ich keine Probleme.
Gerade, wenn Du noch Anfänger bist, sollte Dir ein fremdes Rad keine Probleme bereiten.

Ich würde mein Rad niemals mehr mit dem Flieger mitnehmen, trotz der unwiderlegbaren Vorteile. (Ausnahme: ich würde eine ganze Saison dort bleiben)

Falls Du eine spezielle Biketasche brauchst, melde Dich, ich habe 2 davon, die ich nie mehr brauchen werde.

Übrigens, das Kettenblatt wurde von der Fluggesellschaft ersetzt.

Schönen Abend


----------



## fatz (18. September 2009)

byronic schrieb:


> Denke mal auch dass S2 so Ende ist. Suche halt schöne Touren mit einem leichten Technischen Flair.



also die trails auf lp sind teilweise recht happig. und hinlegen solltest du da bleiben lassen.
das lavazeugs ist verdammt scharfkantig und rau. knieschuetzer schaden definitiv nicht,
wenn du nicht sehr sicher faehrst. wenn du s2 sicher drauf hast kannst aber eine menge
spass haben.
such mal nach meinem bericht ueber lp. da findest du eine ganze menge info


----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. September 2009)

Für 1 Woche würd ich ein Leihbike nehmen, zumal die von der Bikestation in sehr gut gewartetem Zustand sind. Da lohnt der Mehraufwand (einpacken, Zusatzversicherung, Aufpreis Flug, größeres Auto, etc.) nicht. Bei 2 Wochen oder mehr sieht es anders aus, da ist man mit dem eigenen Bike vielleicht doch besser dran.
In der neuen Mountainbike steht übrigens drin, dass es im Süden durch die abgebrannten Wälder zu Einschränkungen kommt. Da gab´s paar sehr nette Trails!
Noch ein Tipp: Wenn man sich auf dem Lavasand verletzt (das ist wie eine Brandverletzung) und die Wunde recht suppt, dann hilft frische Aloe aus dem Kaktus. Stinkt zwar und sieht nicht schön aus, ist aber der perfekte Wundverband. Steht z.B. in der Bikestation einer rum, da kann man sich was abbrechen im Fall des Falles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pseudosportler (18. September 2009)

Ich war ende Januar für 11 Tage auf La Palma, echt geiles Bikerevier .
Ich hatte mein eigenes Bike mit, würde mir beim nächsten mal eins leihen, da der ganze Aufwand und das Transportrisiko mir zu groß wäre.
Da ich keinen Koffer habe würde es in einem Karton verpackt und am Abend vor den Flug zum Flughafen gebracht, ca. 60km extra fahren, da das privat Taxi  am nächsten Morgen nicht 2 Leute + Gepäck + 2 Bikes transportieren konnte.
Dann das Problem 6 Leute + Gepäck + Bikes vom Flughafen bis Los Llanos zu bekommen, dort dann das große schrauben.
Nach 11 Tagen waren im Schnitt 1 Satz Bremsbeläge  + 1 Reifen auf, dazu die 50 Flugtransport und wieder das einpacken und zum Flughafen fahren.
Bei den ganzen Kosten und zeitlichen Aufwand kann man sich auch eins mieten und wer meint schraubt seinen Sattel/Pedale dran.
Wir hatten in unserer Unterkunft Leute die sich Bikes bei http://www.atlantic-cycling.de/ gemietet hatten, es waren Liteville 301, die top ausgestattet und gewartet waren.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## byronic (18. September 2009)

Danke an die Leute die mir hier reingeschreiben haben. Ich freu mich schon so dermaßen. Muss jetzt nur noch Urlaub nehmen und Buchen.


----------



## Torpedo64 (20. September 2009)

byronic schrieb:


> Ich plane eventuell im Winter dort ein schönen Bik Urlaub zu machen. Jetzt ist die Frage, Bike mitnehmen oder dort ausleihen. Was ist günstiger??? Hat jmd schon Erfahrung mit Bike per Flug mitnehmen, und mit welchen Kosten habe ich da ungefähr zu rechnen.


 
Ich kann nur Atlantic Cycling wärmstens empfehlen. Wenn man gut drauf ist, kann man den "Trailhunter" fahren, oder das Freeride Programm mitmachen. Auf deine Kosten kommst du auf jeden Fall. 
Das Liteville-Enduro kostete vor 2 Jahren für 10 Tage 130 Euro.


----------



## rocktherock (20. September 2009)

Hello,

hatte letztes mal meine Maschine auf Gran Canaria mitgenommen. Mit Air Berlin ist es wirklich guenstig. Besorgt euch eine Jahresmitgliedskartekarte(kostet 50 Eur/) und dann koennt ihr euer Fahrrad kostenlos mit Air Berlin befoerdern lassen. Die Versicherung, welche ich fuer zwei Wochen bezahlt habe, war dafuer aber schweineteuer(ca. 200euronen). 

in diesem Sinne ride hard

Greetz 
rocktherock


----------



## K-Dieter (21. September 2009)

Hallo,

mein Bike ist bereits auch wieder für La Palma "eingecheckt" (November 09).  
Kostete bei Condor 2 x 25 Euro.
Meine Bikes haben das schon X-mal ohne Probleme überstanden. Ich verwende immer noch die gleiche Transporttasche. Das sicherste und einfachste wäre zwar ein Hard-Case, aber dann ist das Leihen eines Bikes vor Ort wahrscheinlich billiger... 
Die Tasche ist gerade noch halbwegs handlich, so dass man auch keinen "LKW" für den Weg zum Airport benötigt. 
Man kann mit Sicherheit davon ausgehen, dass unsere Bikes genau so wie normale Koffer gnadenlos herum geschmiessen werden. Deswegen muss alles demontiert werden, was brechen oder verbogen werden könnte, dann müssen die Teile des Bikes sehr gut polstert werden. Die Demontage / Montage schaffe ich inzwischen in 1 Std. Der Nebeneffekt dabei ist das gründliche Putzen und die "große Inspektion" des Bikes ... 

-----------------------------------------------
Meine Erfahrungen und Tipps dazu: http://home.vr-web.de/k-d.redeker/bike/Bike_flight.htm


----------



## fatz (22. September 2009)

K-Dieter schrieb:


> Das sicherste und einfachste wäre zwar ein Hard-Case, aber dann ist das Leihen eines Bikes vor Ort wahrscheinlich billiger...


frag mal deinen haendler. bei vielen kriegst du n bikekoffer fuer kleines geld, wenn nicht
gar kostenlos ausgeliehen.


----------



## wogru (22. September 2009)

fatz schrieb:


> frag mal deinen haendler. bei vielen kriegst du n bikekoffer fuer kleines geld, wenn nicht
> gar kostenlos ausgeliehen.


Mit meinem alten Bike war ich bisher mit dem Transportkoffer vom h&s unterwegs, nie Probleme gehabt. Mit dem neuen Bike (Liteville 301 Größe M + Fox Talas 32) muss ich die Gabel ausbauen sonst passt der Rahmen nicht in den Koffer. Also ich miete mir im November das Bike vor Ort, ist mir zu viel Schrauberei geworden.


----------



## Monsterwade (22. September 2009)

Auch wenn die Bike-Stationen wirklich gut gepflegte Bikes anbieten, möchte ich nicht auf
mein Bike verzichten. Das Leih-Ransom von www.bike-station.de war super, aber wenn
ich testen will, dann lieber beim www.testRIDE.ch. Für eine Woche würde ich allerdings
überall lieber ein Leihbike reservieren (alter Schwabe).

Zumeist bleibe ich für zwei Wochen und da rentiert sich wiederum das Zerlegen des
Bikes, um es in einen Hardcase-Koffer zu packen. Probleme gab es weder nach Zypern,
Mallorca, Gran Canaria oder La Palma.

Weitere Infos hier:


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. September 2009)

@ Monsterwade:

Wie hat dir denn Zyern gefallen? So gut wie La Palma?


----------



## Monsterwade (23. September 2009)

@ Pfadfinderin

Zypern und La Palma sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche Inseln. Würde Zypern eher mit
Mallorca vergleichen: Ein Teil flach bis wellig, der andere Teil (Troodos-Gebirge) bergig
mit viel Kiefernwald und sehr verschlafenen Bergdörfern. Singletrails sucht man allerdings
vergebens, genauso wie Touristen im Frühjahr. Dafür viel schöne Natur, nette Menschen
und super leckeres Essen. Im Sommer allerdings völlig überlaufen (besonders von Russen)
und viel zu heiss zum Biken.

Mehr Info in englischer Sprache hier unter "Guidebox":


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## djsport (23. September 2009)

Ich hab keine Erfahrungen mit La Palma (leider) aber hab mein Bike mal mit nach Teneriffa genommen. Mitnahme im Flugzeug wie oben zu lesen 50 (Hin und zurück, Air Berlin). So weit, so gut.

Bei der Ankunft in Teneriffa kam die Tasche offen und damit einige Teile separat am Sperrgepäckband an. Dumm gelaufen, war aber auch eine sehr günstige Tasche. Zum Glück war trotzdem alles komplett.

Als ich dann endlich alles zusammen hatte musste ich mir dann von der Reiseleitung und vom Busfahrer erzählen lassen dass die Mitnahme im Bus 42 Euro kostet (Hin und Rückfahrt). Das hat mich sooooo angekotzt.
Die Tasche war ja kaum größer und schwerer als ein normaler Koffer. Und natürlich wurde die genauso wie alle anderen Koffer einfach unten in den Bus geschmissen. Ich hätte dem Busfahrer echt eins aufs Maul hauen können. So ein Arsch.

Ergo:
Man sollte die Transportbedingungen und -kosten am Urlaubsziel versuchen vorher zu checken, sonst is es im Nachhinein vielleicht doch günstiger ein Rad zu mieten. (Wie in meinem Fall).

Ach ja, das Tragen einer Transporttasche inkl. Bike, Helm und Schuhen ist auch kein Spass. Würde ich Zukunft nur noch in einem Case mit Rollen machen.

So, genug jetzt und viel Spaß auf La Palma!

Noch was zur Einstimmung:
http://www.maloja.de/fileadmin/imag...008/Gallery_Moonriders_Summer_2008/index.html

Ein Großteil der Bilder ist meines Wissens auf La Palma entstanden. Und die Klamotten sind auch endgeil.


----------



## tom de la zett (30. Oktober 2009)

Bin 13.-23.12. auf La Palma. 1...2mal radeln sollte drin sein 
Noch jemand da? Für Touren mit Trails und Co, aber nicht mit Schwerpunkt DH und Co.


----------



## Bulli Fahrer (4. November 2009)

War jetzt schon ein paarmal mit BikeNFun unterwegs. Immer mit Leihbike.
Touren waren super. Siggi's Team gibt sich ne Menge Mühe die Gruppen und Touren so zusammenzustellen, daß jeder auf seine Kosten kommt.
Die Bikes waren top in Ordnung und ich würde meinen eigenen Hobel nicht in den scharfen Lavafelsen shredden wollen.

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## Monsterwade (4. November 2009)

Bulli Fahrer schrieb:


> Die Bikes waren top in Ordnung und ich würde meinen eigenen Hobel nicht in den scharfen Lavafelsen shredden wollen.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Stephan



Hoi Stephan,

kann Dir nur beipflichten. Allerdings ist die Verweildauer und der eigene
technische Level (S0 - S5) von Belang. Für eine Woche würde ich ein 
Leihbaik bevorzugen, für eine längere Verweildauer ist das eigene Baik
zu bevorzugen.

Ab Singletrail-Level S3 würde ich eh mein eigenes Baik einpacken. Und
auf La Palma gibt´s einige S3/S4-Trails. Leider nicht von den Bike-Staionen
angefahren :-(

Gruss

Monster


----------



## ragazza (4. November 2009)

War letzten Dezember zwei Wochen auf La Palma,hatte mein eigenes Rad im Hartkoffer dabei und hab das auch nicht bereut.Ich hatte zwecks Vereinfachung auch nur ein einziges Gepäckstück,hatte all mein Gerümpel im Koffer mit drin,muste vorher genau wiegen.Der Koffer ist so gross,daß er von den Kulis mit Respekt behandelt wird,und aufs Förderband am Flughafen passt der sowieso nicht,der wird einem in die Hand gereicht.Das größte und einzige Problem der Reise war die statische Treppe am Bahnhof meiner kleinen Heimatstadt,da musste ich den Koffer hochtragen.
 Der feuchtere Norden der Insel wird von den Veranstaltern nie angefahren,weil es eben feucht ist,aber die Landschaft da oben im Drachenbaumland ist wie in einem Dinosaurierfilm,unbedingst empfehlenswert.
 La Isla Bonita ist wirklich toll,würde gerne mal die 2500hm von der Küste bis zum Roque am Stück fahren(dann natürlich auch wieder zurück),aber heuer is nicht mit Urlaub.
 Technische Schlüsselstellen gibts tausende,da wirds nicht langweilig.


----------



## tom de la zett (2. Dezember 2009)

keiner in diesem Dezember da und für gelegentliche "traillastige Touren" zu haben?


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Dezember 2009)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> keiner in diesem Dezember da und für gelegentliche "traillastige Touren" zu haben?



Geh nach Los Lianos zu bikenfun.
Die bieten fast jeden Tag 2 Touren an.
Eine easy, die andere mit mehr Trails.

Passen die Touren unterwegs der Gruppe an.

Shuttle ist fast immer dabei.

Die Tour durch die Hexenfelder kann ich dir empfehlen.

Aber egal was du machst, nimm Protektoren mit!!!!!


----------



## haha (2. Dezember 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Aber egal was du machst, nimm Protektoren mit!!!!!



kann ich auch nur empfehlen. ich hatte schienbeinschoner, fullface und safteyjacket mit. wenns dort bergauf geht, dann eh sehr lang, schoner an und ausziehen kommt daher selten vor. wir hatten vor knapp einem jahr das vergnügen, einen krankenwagen rufen zu müssen.. da wartet man gut über eine stunde. und wir waren glücklicherweise neben einer strasse. auf den trails siehts da nochmal anders aus.


----------



## tanteandi (8. Dezember 2009)

...hat von Euch jemand "den BILLIGFLUG-GEHEIMTIPP" für La Palma für mich!
(FEBRUAR)
Bin mit meiner Suche im Netz nicht so richtig glücklich; bei dem Flug nach Teneriffa vor 2 Jahren war da mehr zu holen!

"Der Held des Tages" bekommt meinen BIKE GUIDE La Palma (U. Kahlfuß)
geschenkt; sofort nachdem ich wieder zurück bin!!!


Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (8. Dezember 2009)

Den Kahlfuss kannst du behalten und auch gleich daheimlassen  ...der ist was für Masochisten.

Versuchs mal bei Ulrich Roth Reisen : http://la-palma.travel/flug/
und schreib dann mal ob du was unter 300 Eus + Bike gefunden hast.


----------



## ragazza (8. Dezember 2009)

Mein örtliches Reisebüro hatte wie schon öfters den preiswertesten Flug parat,da half auch stundenlanges googeln nichts.


----------



## tom de la zett (8. Dezember 2009)

also "billig" wird heutzutage schwierig. Aber billiger als bei air-berlin direkt, ist meist http://www.schauinslandreisen.de/


----------



## haha (8. Dezember 2009)

2009 februar: 250 euro hin und rück mit bike. condor eintagsfliegen..


----------



## tanteandi (8. Dezember 2009)

Vielen Dank für die `schnellen` Antworten!!!
...bei 309 Euro + Bike war ich auch schon angelangt; nur dann scheint es nicht`s mehr zu geben! (Das war auch im ganz normalen Reisebüro)
...der "Kahlfuß" Bikeguide ist für Masochisten; das ist ja schonmal `ne ansage mit der man arbeiten kann!

  Andi


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Dezember 2009)

Kahlfuss steht für "Trail rauf und Asphalt runter". 

@haha: Condor ab wo? Ich finds net.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom de la zett (9. Dezember 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Kahlfuss steht für "Trail rauf und Asphalt runter".



verkeht rum gedruckt? 

Sagte ich eigentlich schon, dass mein Flieger Samstag auf die Isla Bonita geht...


----------



## tomtomtom333 (17. Januar 2010)

Mal ein paar Pics von unserem Ausflug nach La Palma im November:







Mehr gibts  in meinem Fotoalbum: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/25798


----------



## fatz (18. Januar 2010)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> verkeht rum gedruckt?


ich glaub der war schon so gedacht. aber der kahlfussfuehrer ist ETWAS seltsam.
zum kondibolzen gut. zu  trailfahren grottig.


----------



## Mudge (19. Februar 2010)

Möchten zu zweit ggf. Anfang April für eine Woche nach La Palma. Die Bikes möchten wir mitnehmen.

Wie seid ihr auf günstige Flüge aufmerksam geworden? Bei google ists irgendwie schwer, was günstiges zu finden. 
Freue mich über Geheimtipps!


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Februar 2010)

SuFu 
hier: http://la-palma.travel/flug/
wie bereits oben geschrieben


----------



## Tobsn (19. Februar 2010)

Bin im März für 2 Wochen unten.
Sind zwar bei in Los Lianos bei bikenfun und haben da auch geführte Touren.
Würde mich aber trotzdem über GPS-Tracks freuen. 
Hat jemand was? 
Dann bitte per PN melden, dann schick ich Euch ne Mail an die Ihr mir die Daten senden könnt.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Monsterwade (19. Februar 2010)

Hi Tobsn,

war über den Jahreswechsel mit BnF und auf eigene Faust auf La Palma unterwegs mit Base 
Los Llanos. Schau mal auf meiner Homepage, da findest Du 27 GPS-Touren, davon
6 brandneu. Aber vorher die dazugehörige Tourenbeschreibung durchlesen, 
sonst kann die Tour schnell zur Tortour werden, wie z.B. Tour Nr. 27 

Solltest Du das erste Mal auf LP sein, so ich würde nur mit Guide fahren. Die kennen die Gegend
wie ihre Westentasche (Grüsse an Daniel), passen gegebenenfalls die Tour an die Teilnehmer
an und es macht natürlich viel mehr Spass in der Gruppe als alleine. Und abends geht die Gruppe
dann gerne mal zusammen essen.

Viel Spass auf LP
Monster


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Februar 2010)

@Tour 27:
Ja vom 2.1 habe ich sowas auch gehört. 

Der *3er* ist aber sehr fein wenn einen metertiefe Kiefernadeln im oberen Teil nicht stören.

Offizielle Wanderwegseite von La Palma mit gps:
http://www.senderosdelapalma.com/in/senderos/senderos_por_isla.php?isla=3_1


----------



## Tobsn (19. Februar 2010)

Danke für die Touren 
Fahr mit 6 Kollegen/-innen hin, die auch schon öfters dort war.
War selber auch schon mal vor ein paar Jahren auf LaPalma.
Hab aber auch 6 Touren bei Bike'n'Fun gebucht, möchte aber halt auch mal allein losziehen.

Bin auch seit Jahren auf deren Homepage


----------



## Monsterwade (19. Februar 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> @Tour 27:
> Ja vom 2.1 habe ich sowas auch gehört.
> 
> Der *3er* ist aber sehr fein wenn einen metertiefe Kiefernadeln im oberen Teil nicht stören.
> ...



Der 2.1 ist vorläufig gesperrt. Auch nach dessen Öffnung kein Bike-Pfad.

Für dem 3er gibt's weder GPS-Daten, noch taugt er zum Biken.





Gruss
Monster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (19. Februar 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Für dem 3er gibt's weder GPS-Daten, noch taugt er zum Biken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hä? 
*LP 3: *Pico de la Nieve - Sta. Cruz de La Palma

http://www.tourmac.info/gpx/PRLP0300.rar

Ich bin den doch erst runter.


----------



## timtim (19. Februar 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Hä?
> *LP 3: *Pico de la Nieve - Sta. Cruz de La Palma
> 
> http://www.tourmac.info/gpx/PRLP0300.rar
> ...



ja, auch einer meiner favoriten .
liegt aber immer auch an der sicht des betrachters ,herr freerider 

tim²


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Februar 2010)

sei du bloss still  ... das ist ne 1a Endurotour!

Wobei wir doch die Lomada Grande und El Calvario etwas hypen müssen, damit sich die etwas frei fahren. Auch wenn da die Erinnerung an deinen Mittelfinger liegt  ---


----------



## timtim (19. Februar 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> sei du bloss still  ... das ist ne 1a Endurotour!
> 
> Wobei wir doch die Lomada Grande und El Calvario etwas hypen müssen, damit sich die etwas frei fahren. Auch wenn da die Erinnerung an deinen Mittelfinger liegt  ---



naja ,ich glaub wenn man da zwei drei bilder von reinstellt (wie das auch @monsterwade bei seinen letzten touren so schön gemacht hat), dann wird das ein selbstläufer bei den genialen an- und aussichten dort.
allerdings könnte käptn freeride etwas dagegen haben !?

war übrigens mein ringfinger...............


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Februar 2010)

Naja Selbstläufer... die Schieberei da hoch von der Bucht und dann hinten am Punto Sto. Domingo ein Taxi bestellen, weiss nicht. 
Ausserdem findet doch keine Sau allein die Einstiege ohne GPS, und das haben wir ja nicht aufgezeichnet.

Ich hab von @monsterwade nicht alles gelesen (ausser LP3, haha oben top unten flop) - vielleicht war er schon dort?


----------



## Tobsn (20. Februar 2010)

Was ist jetzt mit dem LP3?
Was muss man da an Fahrtechnik mitbringen?

Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## Tobsn (20. Februar 2010)

Kann mir eigentlich sagen welche Abfahrt das genau ist? 
Müsste auf der Westseite sein.
Gerne per PM.
Bin damals nur hinterher gefahren.


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Februar 2010)

Vom Reventon zur Ermita de la Virgen. 
Zum LP3 hat @monsterwade ja geschrieben auf seiner Seite (Tour Nr.20). Fahrtechnik: muss man halt durch die Nadeln surfen und später dann sacksteile Serpentinen auf Fels/Geröll unweit eines tiefen Abgrunds umsetzen, da sollte man dann etwas Tempo rausnehmen  . Kann man auf GE ganz gut erkennen, wenn man sich den Track hochlädt.


----------



## Monsterwade (20. Februar 2010)

Persönlich finde ich den LP 4 besser, da er flüssiger zu fahren ist und nicht diesen brems-
mordenden, furchenziehenden Steilabschnitt besitzt wie der LP 3. Würde den LP 3 auch 
als schwieriger bewerten (hatten zu Neujahr eine Schulterauskugelung dort, da der
rutschige Nadelteppich zu wenig Grip bot). Von der Anfahrt her sind beide gleich zäh.
Es sei denn, man fährt mit Bike`n´Fun und lässt sich hochshutteln.
Und für die Rückfahrt einfach nach SC zum Bushalt und den Bus (alle 1/2 Stunde) zurück (5E).
Dann aber einen Spanner mit dabei haben, um das Bike im Laderaum zu befestigen.
Sonst rutscht das bei den Serpentienen hin und her und nimmt evtl. Schaden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtim (20. Februar 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt mit dem LP3?
> Was muss man da an Fahrtechnik mitbringen?
> 
> Danke für die Antwort.



ich empfehle diesen nur für erfahrene biker mit sensiblem bremsvermögen ,weil absteigen ab einem gewissen punkt gefährlicher wird als fahren .die schuhe rutschen auf den kiefernnadeln nochmehr als die reifen............
streckenweise dabei noch sausteil ! schöner adrenalinkick !
die aussicht ist bis auf 2 oder 3 momente nicht berauschend,macht aber nix ,man ist ja eh mit dem weg beschäftigt..............
müßte mal einer mit nem rechen durch

in gruppe wirds wohl für die hinteren zunehmend schwieriger weil vor ihnen schon alles in haufen zusammengebremst wurde...........

viel spaß
tim²


----------



## Phil81 (20. Februar 2010)

Und in den Kurven schöne Anlieger liegen. Aber wehe mal lehnt sich dann da rein


----------



## Hitecdriver (20. Februar 2010)

wir waren vom 10. bis 17. Feb. auf der Insel...
Super Trails, einfach klasse! 
Wir fuhren vorallem die Trails im Westen bis unten in den Süden... Alles ohne Shuttel und Guide... 

Nur die Rückreise war`s nicht. Flüge von SPC sind storniert. Die Condor fliegt wohl bis Sonntag gar nicht und AirBerlin hat uns dann am Donnerstag, einen Tag später als gebucht, mit der Fähre nach TFS gebracht und von da ausgeflogen... 

Momentan soll wohl auf La Palma die Welt untergehen...


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Februar 2010)

Hitecdriver schrieb:


> ...
> Momentan soll wohl auf La Palma die Welt untergehen...



http://www.la-isla-bonita.info/forumng/index.php?page=Thread&postID=74378#post74378

Übrigens ist dies Forum ganz informativ (im Gegensatz zu dem dürftigen Artikel in der FREIREIT).

Um das mit der Lomada Grande und El Calvario nochmal aufzugreifen, diese Tour ist relativ leicht, bietet aber atemberaubende Perspektiven. Mit F&B Karte (und GE) ab Cuevas de Burracas relativ einfach zu finden.


----------



## kamikater (20. Februar 2010)

> Um das mit der Lomada Grande und El Calvario nochmal aufzugreifen, diese Tour ist relativ leicht, bietet aber atemberaubende Perspektiven. Mit F&B Karte (und GE) ab Cuevas de Burracas relativ einfach zu finden.



In welcher Ecke ist das denn  Hast du einen Track?

Ich bin Ende März auf La Palma und für jeden Tourenvorschlag dankbar


----------



## Michrat (20. Februar 2010)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Hier gibts ein paar Eindrücke, was dich auf La Palma so erwartet. La Palma Videos




Hm, die machen ihrem Namen alle Ehre, Sonntagsfahrer. Also dafür muss ich nicht auf die Kanaren, denen empfehle ich die Lüneburger Heide im Norden bei Hamburg. Da können sie dann auch mal anhalten und Kaffee trinken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (22. Februar 2010)

kamikater schrieb:


> ...Ich bin Ende März auf La Palma und für jeden Tourenvorschlag dankbar


Dann sieht man sich ja vielleicht, bin 12-26. März unten.


----------



## Monsterwade (22. Februar 2010)

Hitecdriver schrieb:


> ... Alles ohne Shuttel und Guide...



Naja, die West- bis Südwesttrails sind von Los Llanos oder Puerto Naos
locker machbar, auch wenn vor allem von Puerto Naos das Hochkurbeln
zum Pilar/Hexenfeld/etc. mit der Zeit recht eintönig wird und einige
Abfahrten nicht gerade Flow versprechen.

Alle weitern Trails, und das sind die wirklich interessanten, sind entweder
nur mit super Ausdauer oder einiger Planung erreichbar. Oder man nimmt
das Sorglospacket und fährt mit Guide = Urlaub von der ersten Minute.

Einige Trails haben mich viel Schweiss und Tragen gekostet, da ich auf 
eigene Faust ohne Guide unterwegs war. Einige davon wirklich übel
(siehe Tour 27 auf meiner Homepage). Und das unabhängig vom
Schwierigkeitsgard.

Willst Du Spass, nimm einen Guide, bist Du zäher Abenteurer fahr nach
Landkarte.

Viel Spass auf LP
Monster


----------



## tom de la zett (22. Februar 2010)

Hitecdriver schrieb:


> Nur die Rückreise war`s nicht. Flüge von SPC sind storniert. Die Condor fliegt wohl bis Sonntag gar nicht und AirBerlin hat uns dann am Donnerstag, einen Tag später als gebucht, mit der Fähre nach TFS gebracht und von da ausgeflogen...
> 
> Momentan soll wohl auf La Palma die Welt untergehen...



wie!? Immer noch Südwind? Aber seid froh, wir wollten am 23.12. heim und durften Weihnachten noch da verbringen, bis wir am 26.12. ausgeschifft wurden. Ich würde mittlerweile fast empfehlen, planmäßig über Teneriffa Süd mit Fred Olsens Fähre anzureisen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Februar 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Naja, die West- bis Südwesttrails sind von Los Llanos oder Puerto Naos
> locker machbar, auch wenn vor allem von Puerto Naos das Hochkurbeln
> zum Pilar/Hexenfeld/etc. mit der Zeit recht eintönig wird und einige
> Abfahrten nicht gerade Flow versprechen.....



Wir waren mit Daniel im Hexenfeld und die Abfahrt durch die Lavafelder runter gefahren. (da wo man zum Schluss an einer langen Mauer lang kommt)

Die Lavafelder sind sicher nicht jedermans Sache.
Aber dahinter  wirds eigentlich für jeden flowig.
Im oderen Bereich rate ich jedem zu Protektoren!

Ich fand die Abfahrt jedenfalls geil.

Auch super ist die Abfahrt oben von dem Cafe?
Man verlässt die Straße nach wenigen Metern nach rechts und fährt dann runter, kreuzt die Straße mehmals, und kommt dann unterhalb von Los Lianos raus.
Hier steht dann meist der Shuttel.

Die Namen der Orte habe ich leider schon wieder vergessen, sorry.
Die Profis können aber sicher weiterhelfen.


----------



## schotti65 (23. Februar 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Um das mit der Lomada Grande und El...osfabitrails.pdf"]Beschreibung der Fabitrails
> 
> Hauptproblem ist, da erst mal hin und am Ende wieder wegzukommen.
> Beim Busfahren (wenn man keinen Shuttle hat...) ist zu beachten (siehe thread dazu...), daß der Bus in Puntagordia wechselt und dann ein kleinerer eingesetzt wird (max. 2-3 Räder, je nachdem wie man die auseinandernimmt..).
> ...


----------



## xalex (24. Februar 2010)

zum artikel in der freeride:

Falls sich jemand aufgrund des artikels nach la palma verirrt, bitte unterlassen, die vulkanhänge "kurz mal im snowboard-style abzusurfen", sondern auf den wegen bleiben. das hat durchaus seine gründe, dass das nicht erlaubt ist

la palma ist auch so ein toller spot und bis jetzt gibt es für biker kaum einschränkungen, also so verhalten, dass das auch so bleibt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Februar 2010)

richtig!
die wege sind schon geil genug!


----------



## rayc (24. Februar 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Kann mir eigentlich sagen welche Abfahrt das genau ist?
> Müsste auf der Westseite sein.
> Gerne per PM.
> Bin damals nur hinterher gefahren.




Willst du den wieder fahren?
Können wir gerne machen.
Das ist der Kirchen-Trail runter zur Virgen del Pino.





Ich habe alle denkbaren Karten von La Plama (Kompass, F&B, amtliche spanische Topo) kombiniert mit der OSM-Vektorkarte auf meinen Aventura.
D.h. so schnell verpassen wir keinen Trail, wenn wir keine geführte Tour fahren.
Mir fehlt primär die Nordost-Ecke (ohne Hin-und Rück-Transfer nicht zu machen) und einige Abfahrten zur Ostküste runter.
Hier würde ich gerne Lücken schliessen.

Mich würde interessieren wie der Zustand der Trails nach den Regen ist.
2008 hatten sie durch schweren Regen massiv gelitten und waren im Schnitt einen Schwierigkeitsgrad schwerer.

Hat jemand eine gute Adresse, wo man tageweise einen großen Leihwagen günstig bekommt?

Ray


----------



## tomtomtom333 (24. Februar 2010)

rayc schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine gute Adresse, wo man tageweise einen großen Leihwagen günstig bekommt?
> 
> Ray



Tip: nimm Dir ein Taxi: ist saubillig und der Ausgangspunkt muss nicht der Endpunkt sein! Hab im November ein VW-Bus Taxi mit 2 bikes fast bis zur Nordspitze  bestellt und unter 30 EUR gelöhnt!

CU, Tom


----------



## Mudge (24. Februar 2010)

Was wäre denn aus finanziellen Gesichtspunkten aktuell klüger?

Last Minute auf einen günstigen Flug warten (ca. 250-300 Euro mit Bike) und dann separat Hotel buchen oder schon im Voraus Hotel&Flug buchen (aktuell ca. 500 Euro ohne Frühstück +50 Euro Bike, Nähe St. Cruz)?

Ich weiß auch nicht, ob es sinnvoll ist, die 7 Tage in einer Ortschaft zu verbringen?! Wir wollen nämlich auf der ganzen Insel biken 

EDIT: Wollen eine Woche vom 30.03-06.04 runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Februar 2010)

Flug Condor
Unterkunft in Los Lianos Ã¼ber BikenFun
Spart etwa 100,-â¬

Sonst Flug/ Mietwagen/ Appartement etwa 570,-â¬


----------



## rayc (24. Februar 2010)

tomtomtom333 schrieb:


> Tip: nimm Dir ein Taxi: ist saubillig und der Ausgangspunkt muss nicht der Endpunkt sein! Hab im November ein VW-Bus Taxi mit 2 bikes fast bis zur Nordspitze  bestellt und unter 30 EUR gelöhnt!
> 
> CU, Tom



Taxi (VW-Bus) hatte ich auch schon, war aber teurer und unpünktlich.

Ray


----------



## rayc (24. Februar 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Flug Condor
> Unterkunft in Los Lianos über BikenFun
> Spart etwa 100,-
> 
> Sonst Flug/ Mietwagen/ Appartement etwa 570,-



Witzigerweise würde mich jetzt ein Flug bei Condor 550,- kosten.
Ich würde mir beide optionen  anschauen. Reseller wie Alltours, FTI, ... muss man sich auch anschauen.
Ich habe meinen Condor-Flug über alltours 60,- günstiger bekommen im Vergleich zu Condor.

Unterkunftstechnisch hatte ich dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal Probleme, da ein Hotel und mehrere Appartmentanlagen in Los Llonos dicht gemacht haben. erkundige dich aufjeden Fall vorher!

St. Cruz liegt auf der Schlechtwetterseite. Du brauchst auch knapp 1h bis Los Llanos mit den Auto.
Ich würde immer auf die Westseite gehen. 

30.3-6.4 ist eh teurer, wegen Ostern. Ich bezweifle das du einen Flug für unter 300,- bekommst.

Wenn du flexibel bist und das Geld im Vordergrund steht, schau dir auch Flüge nach Teneriffa oder Gran Canria an. Da kann kann man auch gut Biken.

Ray

TIP: Morgen, 25.2 Punkt 10 Uhr bei Condor reinschauen!


----------



## Mudge (24. Februar 2010)

Danke für den Tipp mit der Wetterseite 

Aktuell direkt über Condor: Flug hin von Stu 169, zurück 255= 424+50 Euro Bikes.

Dass die Sache über Ostern teurer ist, ist uns schon bewusst.  Bekommens allerdings zeitlich nicht anders hin. 

Wir hoffen dann wohl auf einen Flug mit Bikes für jew. ca. 400 Euro, holen uns in St. Cruz ein Mietwagen für die 7 Tage und informieren uns vorher über Hotels/Appartements auf der Westseite.
Mit der Karre können wir ja dann so ziemlich alle Teile der Insel erreichen.

Danke für Deine Tipps!


----------



## Monsterwade (24. Februar 2010)

xalex schrieb:


> zum artikel in der freeride:
> 
> Falls sich jemand aufgrund des artikels nach la palma verirrt, bitte unterlassen, die vulkanhänge "kurz mal im snowboard-style abzusurfen", sondern auf den wegen bleiben. das hat durchaus seine gründe, dass das nicht erlaubt ist
> 
> la palma ist auch so ein toller spot und bis jetzt gibt es für biker kaum einschränkungen, also so verhalten, dass das auch so bleibt.



Eigentlich ist das Bike auf allen Wanderwege OFFIZIELL verboten, nur 
das die Park-Ranger bei Bikern ein Auge zudrücken.

Es kostet allerdings bis zu 10.000 Euro wenn:
- Offizielle Wege verlassen werden
- In den ausgewiesenen Naturschutz-Zonen gefahren wird (Caldera, 
   Bergrücken El Pilar - Los Canarios (Fuencaliente)

Wer unbedingt auf Lava runtersurfen möchte, der kann das offiziell vom 
Volcano San Antonino runter Richtung Puenta de Fuencaliente (siehe Tour 14 @ www.alpcorss.de).



rayc schrieb:


> Mir fehlt primär die Nordost-Ecke (ohne Hin-und Rück-Transfer nicht zu machen) und einige Abfahrten zur Ostküste runter. Hier würde ich gerne Lücken schliessen.



Hey Rayc,

die Lücke würde ich auch noch gerne schliessen. Sag "Bescheid", wenn 
Du das vorhast. Vielen Dank übrigends 

Gruss

Monster


----------



## rayc (24. Februar 2010)

Dank wofür?
Ich stehe wohl auf der Leitung.

Ich bin mit tobsn und paar anderen ab den 12.3-26.3 unten.
Was sich ergibt, sehen wir Vorort.
Der Nordosten ist die feuchte Ecke, da muss das Wetter auch passen.
Habe nur eine Tour nördlich von St. Cruz (2006) ab Puntallana gemacht, ging hoch Richtung Roque. Wir haben uns dann von der geführten Tour abgesetzt und sind über den Roque "heim" gefahren. Waren über 3h schneller als die anderen, die wieder runter sind und mit den Auto heim 
Ansonsten kenne ich nur noch die "Hohe Nordtour" von Bike'n'Fun bei Faro. 

Nach Puerto Naos, habe ich auf OSM einen Trail entdeckt, der kommt etwa von Mendo und geht nach Remo. Ist auf GE auch erkennbar.
Der Schlusstrail mit Switchbacks ist wohl etwas extremer, hat den jemand gemacht?


Ray


----------



## rayc (26. Februar 2010)

http://www.senderosdelapalma.com/de/senderos/senderos_por_isla.php?isla=3_1
wurde ja schon genannt.

http://www.tourmac.info/de/canarias/lapalma.php
sollte man aber auch kennen.

Und ein Blick in OSM lohnt sich.
Die Garmin-Portierung OpenMTBMap baut auf diesen Daten auf.
Eine entsprechende Map der Kanaren mit Hervorhebung der MTB-Schwierigkeitsgrade für TwoNav (PDA, Aventura oder Sportiva) oder CompeGPS Land gibt es direkt bei mir.
Ich stelle die dann  paar Tage vor dem 12.3 öffentlich zur Verfügung.  

Ray


----------



## Mudge (2. März 2010)

Wir haben jetzt ne Woche gebucht, ab dem 26.03.10:

Flug 296 Euro+50 Euro Bikes mit Air Berlin

Appartment Westküste, 133 Euro.

Werden uns die Woche einen Mietwagen holen und dann entsprechende Rundtouren starten.

Jetzt gehts erstmal los mit Tourenplanung


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. März 2010)

Na dann viel Spaß!
Zum ersten Mal da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudge (3. März 2010)

Thx, freu mich schon wie ein Schneekönig  (Vielleicht nicht das richtige Wort)

Sind zum ersten mal da. Aber hier gibts ja paar Threads mit Touren-, Trail- und Shuttle-Tipps.


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. März 2010)

Guck ruhig mal bei BikenFun in Los Lianos rein.
Eine geführte Shuttle- Tour ist auch was feines.


----------



## schotti65 (3. März 2010)

Oder im el-porvenir.info, der sitzt 50m weiter und bietet ja jetzt auch Touren an


----------



## rayc (8. März 2010)

rayc schrieb:


> ...
> Und ein Blick in OSM lohnt s...4"]Beitrag im Naviboard mit Link zum Download
> 
> Ray


----------



## Hegi (8. März 2010)

rayc schrieb:


> Wie versprochen hier nun die MTB-OSM Map der Kanaren für TwoNav/CompeGPS Land/Aventura/Sportiva:
> Beitrag im Naviboard mit Link zum Download
> 
> Ray



hast du zufällig auch eine zum biken für Garmin mit Höhenlinien?


----------



## schotti65 (8. März 2010)

rayc schrieb:


> http://www.tourmac.info/de/canarias/lapalma.php
> sollte man aber auch kennen.



Da sind ja ganz schöne Wegbeschreibungen dabei.
Bzgl. der Karte würde ich eher die Freytag&Berndt empfehlen (wer auf print steht...), die ist aktueller.

Die 2er und 2.1er z.B. sind mittlerweile separate Wege mit jeweils eigenem Einstieg auf der Kante.
Außerdem sind auf der F&B Karte noch ein paar Wanderwege ohne Nummern drauf (die man in echt auch wiederfindet).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (9. März 2010)

Hegi, wegen Map für Garmin einfach bei
http://openmtbmap.org/
schauen.

Transparent Höhenlinien-Map musst du woanders herbesorgen.
frage mich aber nicht, wo du sowas für die Kanaren findest.

Tip: Google mal nach der Topo Hispania, diese Karte ist recht gut.


@Schotti65, die Freytag&Berndt  ist alo Print aber auch als Scan sehr genau.
Ich habe sie auf meinen GPS Aventura drauf.
Die spanische Topo 9via ECWP-Server) enthält mehr Wege, dafür aber keine Wandermarkierungen.

Ray


----------



## Hegi (9. März 2010)

rayc schrieb:


> Hegi, wegen Map für Garmin einfach bei
> http://openmtbmap.org/
> schauen.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info!

Topo Spanien habe ich!
Freie Topo der Kanaren incl. Höhenlinien auch
OpenMTBmap der Kanaren habe ich auch / ist ja die aktuellste Karte, nur leider ohne Höhenlinien!

Aber so gehts auch! Noch 3 Tage dann bin ich wieder auf der Insel


----------



## rayc (9. März 2010)

Ich auch 

Ab morgen zähle ich in Stunden und nicht mehr in Tagen 

Ray


----------



## Tobsn (31. März 2010)

So, sind letzte Woche nach 2 Wochen LaPalma wieder zurück.
Kann sagen, die Insel ist 
Vielen dank an RayC und an die Jungs und Mädels von Bike'n'Fun, hat Spaß gemacht.









Mehr Bilder im Album, die fehlenden Tage kommen noch.


----------



## noco (3. April 2010)

Das http://www.el-porvenir.info/ in Los Llanos dürfte dem einen od. anderen La Palma Biker/Urlauber nicht unbekannt sein.
Jetzt hat Sigi sein Angebot erweitert und bietet seine schönsten Trails und Touren auf La Palma für alle Interessierten an.

Mehr Infos:
http://magic-bike-lapalma.com/

Bernd


----------



## timtim (4. April 2010)

na dann mal schöne grüße an den Sigi ,und viel erfolg...................

tim²


----------



## schotti65 (5. April 2010)

noco schrieb:


> Jetzt hat Sigi sein Angebot erweitert und bietet seine schönsten Trails und Touren auf La Palma für alle Interessierten an.
> 
> Mehr Infos:
> http://magic-bike-lapalma.com/



Man beachte insbesondere die schicken Fotos, z.B. von den Berliner Models


----------



## Monsterwade (5. April 2010)

noco schrieb:


> Mehr Infos:
> http://magic-bike-lapalma.com/
> 
> Bernd



Wenn die Webseite schon nicht richtig funktioniert, will ich nicht wissen, wie es mit dem Rest aussieht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. April 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Wenn die Webseite schon nicht richtig funktioniert, will ich nicht wissen, wie es mit dem Rest aussieht.



klappt doch?


----------



## schotti65 (5. April 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Wenn die Webseite schon nicht richtig funktioniert, will ich nicht wissen, wie es mit dem Rest aussieht.



Entpannt und immer zur Zufriedenheit der Gäste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtim (5. April 2010)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Man beachte insbesondere die schicken Fotos, z.B. von den Berliner Models



hm, das ein oder andere gesicht kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor...........


----------



## Monsterwade (5. April 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> klappt doch?


Eben nicht: Bei den MTB-Touren-beschreibungen werden nur die ersten 
zwei Zeilen sichtbar, wenn man auf den Tourbalken klickt. Auch braucht
das Java-Applet über 5 Sekunden, bis das Bild geladen wird und die 
Tourenberichte im Biker-Blog mit haben Leerzeilen mitten im Satz. 
Naja, mehr wollte ich mir dann nicht mehr antuen.

Verwende IE 7 mit XP SP3 mit Auflösung 1400 x 1050.


----------



## timtim (5. April 2010)

seltsam,seltsam ! mit firefox funktioniert es problemlos...

tim²


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. April 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Eben nicht: Bei den MTB-Touren-beschreibungen werden nur die ersten
> zwei Zeilen sichtbar, wenn man auf den Tourbalken klickt. Auch braucht
> das Java-Applet über 5 Sekunden, bis das Bild geladen wird und die
> Tourenberichte im Biker-Blog mit haben Leerzeilen mitten im Satz.
> ...



Jau, stimmt


----------



## cxfahrer (6. April 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Eben nicht: Bei den MTB-Touren-beschreibungen werden nur die ersten
> zwei Zeilen sichtbar, wenn man auf den Tourbalken klickt. Auch braucht
> das Java-Applet über 5 Sekunden, bis das Bild geladen wird und die
> Tourenberichte im Biker-Blog mit haben Leerzeilen mitten im Satz.
> ...



Also ich bin kein Berliner Model  .

Bei mir in Opera sind auch Fehler (zB die Slideshow der Bilder geht nicht, ständig zappelt die Seite hoch wenn man runter scrollt). 
Da muss der Programmierer nochmal ran, das Durchschauen der Seite macht so keinen Spass!


----------



## schotti65 (6. April 2010)

Du bist doch Berliner Model h.c.


----------



## Tobsn (6. April 2010)

Ich kann nicht für die anderen Tourenanbieter auf LaPalma sprechen und eigentlich bin ich persönlich auch nicht der Typ für geführte Touren.
Aber eine Tour mit Daniel von BikenFun fand ich schon erwähnenswert und hat mich wegen ihrer Professionalität beeindruckt.
Seither finde ich geführte Touren gar nicht mehr so abwegig.

Es war ne Tour zum und vom Roque de los Muchachos , dem höchsten Punkt auf LaPalma.
Mit dabei alles konditionell und fahrtechnisch versierte Biker.
Es lief auch alles Bestens.
Auffahrt schweißtreibend. 
Oben Gruppenbild. 
Abfahrt mit Dauergrinsen.
Der Guide kontrollierte das Feld von hinten und gab immer klare Anweisungen bis wohin und was kommt.
Im unteren Drittel passierte es dann. 
Ein Kollege stürzte und verletzte sich, weiterfahren unmöglich.
Da der Guide (Daniel) sich am Ende der Gruppe befand, war er sehr schnell am Unfallort und übernahm das Unfallmanagement in einer so professionellen Art und Weise wie ich es nicht erwartet hätte.
Die Erstversorgung war perfekt, er hatte wirklich alles dabei und sofort griffbereit. Kein zögerliches was mach ich jetzt oder Wühlen im Rucksack.





Nach 10 Minuten stand ein Jeep da, der den Verletzten zur nächsten Ambulanz brachte.
Dort wurde er von Siegmund (Chef von BikenFun) abgeholt, ins Krankenhaus nach Santa Cruz gefahren und am Abend wieder abgeholt.

Für dieses Unfallmanagement/-betreuung bekommt Daniel und BikenFun von mir






Will gar nicht wissen wie lang wir bei einer privaten Tour gebraucht hätten, bis wir den Kollegen versorgt hätten.
Klappspaten und Steinhaufen wäre da die Option gewesen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. April 2010)

Jau, Daniel kann man gebrauchen!
Meine Einstellung zu geführten Touren musste nach La Palma auch überdenken.


----------



## rayc (6. April 2010)

Daniel hat eine medizinische Ausbildung, die man sofort gemerkt hat 

@tobsn verschweigt das er zusammen mit Daniel die Erstversorgung übernommen hat. 
Ich muss gestehen ich wäre damit überfordert gewesen.
Ich habe mich lieber zusammen mit einen anderen Biker um das Bike des Verletzten gekümmert.
Gottseidank musste er damit nicht abfahren. Ich bezweifle ob er dazu fähig gewesen wäre. Laufen konnte er nicht mehr.

Geführte Touren oder Touren auf eigene Faust habe beide ihre Vorteile und Nachteile. Da können wir uns richtig drüber streiten 

Auch bei der Tourführung von Daniel merkt man den Stil seines Vaters Siegmund.
Ich mag nicht alles an diesen Tourstiel. Aber ich erkenne an das dieses Konzept durchdacht ist und Vorzüge hat.

Bei einer geführten Tour erwarte ich das der Guide nicht nur die Strecke kennt, sondern auch alle mögliche Varianten um im Notfall abkürzen zu können oder Hilf holen zu können. Wo sind Unterstände, wo gibt es Wasser, ...
Auch sollte der Guide Erste Hilfe leisten können.

Das ist leider nicht selbstverständlich. Der eine oder andere wird da schon entsprechende Erfahrung z.B. beim AlpenX gesammelt haben.

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (6. April 2010)

Wir haben als technisch wenig Versierte im vergangenen November an einigen Touren der Singletrailwoche von Bike'n'Fun teilgenommen. Es hat viel Spaß gemacht, und das hat sicher zu einem großen Teil an Daniel und Sigmund gelegen.

Zwei Sachen haben mich erstaunt: ich mußte nicht ein Papierchen unterschreiben (da habe ich bei einem Alpencross schon anderes erlebt); das zweite war der hohen Frauenanteil. Den konnte ich mir aber erklären, als ich von Daniels Ausbildung gehört habe und er einen schmerzenden Damenknöchel persönlich eingecremt hat


----------



## Tobsn (8. April 2010)

Wer findet den Fehler. 
Bild ist vom Anstieg zum  Roque de los Muchachos.


----------



## schotti65 (8. April 2010)

Das Schild ist verkehrtrum?


----------



## Tobsn (8. April 2010)

Das ging jetzt aber schnell. 
Anscheinend haben die auf LaPalma nur Schilder für Gefälle.
Wir mussten auf jeden Fall trotz 10% Gefälle ganz schön strampeln.


----------



## some.body (20. April 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Hi Tobsn,
> 
> war über den Jahreswechsel mit BnF und auf eigene Faust auf La Palma unterwegs mit Base
> Los Llanos. Schau mal auf meiner Homepage, da findest Du 27 GPS-Touren, davon
> ...



Monsterwade, habe gerade Deine Tipps fuer LP und die Tourenbeschreibungen auf Deiner Homepage gelesen.
Wirklich super gemacht! Die Beschreibungen sind schoen kurz und zusammen den vielen eingestreuten 
Fotos kann man sich wirklich ein gutes Bild von den Touren machen. Danke 

Werde vermutlich Anfang Oktober auf LP sein


----------

